# Need advice: Greenish tint in 6D photographs



## pedro (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,

Bought my 6D this January. 
While shooting a few frames indoor today, I saw a greenish tint in some parts of the photographs at ISO 3200. 

Shot several frames, sometimes it appears, sometimes not. 

Depending a bit on exposure value it is visible more clearly. 

Sometimes it appears near the upper third of the frame, sometimes near the lower end.

What do you think? Is that a sensor error?

Thanks for your comments

Peter

Here's a few links to samples on my flickr account 


Bearbeitet-2866 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr



Bearbeitet-2867 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr



Bearbeitet-2872 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr



Bearbeitet-2871 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## pedro (Sep 16, 2016)

Guess I found the answer...sorry for bothering you with this
http://photo.net/canon-eos-digital-camera-forum/00d1d2


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2016)

Just to be clear, this has nothing to do with the 6D, it was because of your very high shutter speeds of 1/600-1/1000, all cameras will do it although some recent Canon cameras have an 'anti flicker' setting that will time your shot to coincide with the bright part of the lights pulse.

It is easy to avoid, just use a shutter speed that covers a full AC power pulse, a 1/50 sec will do anywhere in the world.


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 16, 2016)

You are using too high shutterspeed when photographing under flickering lighting. Some cameras (7D Mark II for example) can time the shutter opening so that your exposure happens during peak light in the flicker cycle. Since 6D doesn't have flicker prevention mode you must use a shutterspeed that is the same or loger than the speed the light is flicering.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 17, 2016)

Fluorescent lighting is green and that green shifts in pulses in sync with the A/C power cycle.

A shutter speed of 1/30 or slower eliminates the pulse issue by assuring that the shutter is open long enough to capture a complete cycle.

Your examples also show mixed lighting.
You can overcome that by manually setting white balance.
There are two ways to do that that I'm aware of;
One is to shoot a reference photo of a white or 18% grey object under the mixed lighting at 1/30 or less using the Custom WB setting.
The other is to manually set WB Kelvin temperature to taste using live view.

If you've an area available for testing that is lit with a single fluorescent tube, experiment with different shutter speeds, auto, manual and custom WB settings.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2016)

tolusina said:


> Fluorescent lighting is green and that green shifts in pulses in sync with the A/C power cycle.
> 
> A shutter speed of 1/30 or slower eliminates the pulse issue by assuring that the shutter is open long enough to capture a complete cycle.
> 
> ...



Or just set the white balance to fluorescent.


----------



## pedro (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you all, for taking your time, issue is resolved.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 18, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Or just set the white balance to fluorescent.


Does that work in mixed lighting conditions as seen in the OP's samples?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2016)

tolusina said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Or just set the white balance to fluorescent.
> ...



No.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2016)

tolusina said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Or just set the white balance to fluorescent.
> ...



Don't know. How mixed is it?


----------



## tolusina (Sep 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...


As mixed as shown in the OP's samples posted in the first post of this very thread.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2016)

tolusina said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...


 I can't count the tubes or "bulbs".


----------



## tolusina (Sep 21, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...


Do _you_ need to do that? 
I don't.


----------

